# creating raised panels out of solid material



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

decided to see if one could create a raised panel out of mdf but make it look like rails and styles 
here is my findings
http://youtu.be/TgKxQTSlqac mdf raised panel 2nd run
http://youtu.be/3zlrXA9tq-w raised panel 3rd run

http://youtu.be/LXiIw79O_ys copied red oak raised panel
the last run was copying a red oak raised wood door and try and use this design in mdf and it works ,this door was 39 min cnc time


----------



## subtleaccents (Nov 5, 2011)

Very nice Stan. I like the fact that you used the smaller diameter round nose bit to keep the corner radius as small as possible.

I often wondered if a round over bit and V carve could give you the same results w/o the radius in the corners. I have seen a round over bit without a bearing made for CNC use. The bottom of the round over came to a point similar to a V bit.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Stan

The commercial door shops started to do stuff like that on mid-priced vinyl-wrapped MDF doors about 7 or 8 years back. It's a bit difficult for a lot of them still as they are on 2-1/2D point to point machinery in the main, but some of the tooling firms have come out with 60 degree V-point TC-RT cutters so that they can forgo the need to invest in 5-axis true 3D CNC. They also have the issue of time - typically they need to produce around 8 to 10 doors an hour to be viable. 

In the past I've got near to this by finishing the corners off with a 3mm diameter straight bit after profiling. What type of tooling did you use? (sorry, on a laptop and YouTube just won't run)

Regards

Phil


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

A commercial shop in Columbia SC has been doing such doors for a dozen or more years. Their customers are putting the doors in very high dollar homes in the area. The finish on the doors is white vinyl. Haven't watched the process but have seen the doors.

Your simulation was GREAT. Thanks for posting.

Got a friend who does doors (only) out of various woods. His whole operation is on CNC type machines. Neat to watch a piece of wood go in one end and come out the other with all the shaping, grooves and 45's done. There is enough demand that he has about 30 employees. One kid does nothing but shrink wrap the product for shipment. We should all be so lucky. He started in his garage years ago. Google www.royswoodproducts.com for a look.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I worked in a small cabinet shop about 12 years ago and it made vinyl wrapped Mdf doors but only used an ogee bit to give the impression of a panel in frame, not a raised panel look. The Italian made CNC he had would make at least 20 doors an hour with that method.


----------



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

The shop I used to work in would rout the doors out of plain MDF and then send them away for 2 pack painting.

Darryl


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

*all the replies*

thanks for all the info.
I don't like mdf doors but if a door is painted then why not ,and I don't like the round corners by a router,
I used to have a template like a picture frame that saddled the door and you just took a router dropped it down and followed the screwed in patterns, did a nice job but it was routed, this looks better and might be the cost ,I do not think I can get any better than at least 30 min per door ,so that could add up to a door worth 39.00
raw and that might not be cheap enough


----------



## RMIGHTY1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Hey Stan, that was really neat to see. Thanx!


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

thanks everyone, I enjoy working with the cnc


----------

